# نبارك للأخ م حسن زغبر نور القدس



## Industrial Leader (20 فبراير 2006)

[grade=00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082] 


نحن طلاب و طالبات و مهندسي الجامعة الأسلامية العاملين و منتظري العمل نبارك الأخ الغزيز [frame=4 70][frame=11 70]المهندس حسن زغبر نور القدس [/frame] 
drawFrame()بوظيفته الجديدة في وكالة الغوث و نتمنى له دوام التقدم و الرخاء




drawGradient()


----------



## روميو (20 فبراير 2006)

الكل يبارك من اجل المهندس حسن زغبر نور القدس بوظيفته الجديدة في وكالة الغوث ونتمنى له العمر المديد انشا اللة


----------



## المتألق (23 فبراير 2006)

*الف مبروك يا بشمهندس ومنها للاعلى ان شاء الله 

مع حبي
المتألق*


----------

